
Show HN: GoldenLayout – build multi-screen webapps - troika
http://golden-layout.com/#start
======
azurelogic
This is the 6th appearance of this lib on HN. That said, it is still one of
the most clever things I've seen in terms of front end libs. I stumbled upon
it independently about 1.5 years ago, right before the author switched from
some restrictive licenses to MIT. Still waiting to see someone implement
something amazing with it though. We had mockups for something cool at my last
job, but senior management decided to do everything in ServiceNow instead...

------
malkia
In a game development shop a lot of people would use multiple monitors
(usually 2 or 3). Their level/model/etc. editor would normally do proper
window docking, where it would restore the previous state of windows properly
(or at best it could). To me it's one of the things where desktop still shines
(apart from other things). But if this is possible with the browser, then it
might change the mindset.

I haven't tried it yet, as I'm typing from my "single"-yet screen laptop, but
would try it out later again.

I hope it preserve/restore the layout as it was, but other than that it looks
really sleek!

Visual Studio kind of established how docks should work, and other Ui systems
still need to catch up (Qt I'm talking about you :)).

------
jpalomaki
For those who have checked this before: The license has changed from GPL to
MIT.

~~~
leddt
Looks like this change occurred over a year ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11471082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11471082)

------
flipp3r
I should go through each and every 1000+ star project on Github, sometime.
Stuff like this is really great.

------
AngeloAnolin
I like the concept. One thing that stands out for me though is its dependency
with jQuery. Not sure if it is a deal breaker, but if one could ship quality
and nicely looking apps with it, then the same won't really matter.

------
uptown
troika: I'm having a hard time getting GL to work with React and Redux.
There's a Github repo showing it working together, but it's achieved by
wrapping the component, and I haven't resolved all of the issues. Namely, that
this repo seems to work when referencing React js files from a CDN, but for
some reason, fails when building them in the app. Also, refs in components
seem to be a problem when wrapped in this way. Wondering if there's a better
way to handle these.

[https://github.com/andrewcapodieci/golden-layout-react-
redux](https://github.com/andrewcapodieci/golden-layout-react-redux)

Looks very promising, but I'm wondering if you've tried this combination
successfully. I also haven't figured out yet whether redux and pop-out windows
will work properly.

------
joshribakoff
I used it for a bit there were some bugs and such so I ended up writing a
"lite" version, that is admittedly crappy but did just what I needed
[https://github.com/joshribakoff/dockable](https://github.com/joshribakoff/dockable)

------
nathancahill
Frequently pops up as a comparison to my lighter library, Split.js[0]. If
you're just looking for draggable split views.

[0]
[http://github.com/nathancahill/Split.js/](http://github.com/nathancahill/Split.js/)

------
dsun176
After making 5 clicks something broke and one div renders at the bottom of the
page :(

------
ryandrake
Just a low-effort initial observation: "Works in IE8+, FF, Chrome" but the
demo depicts an iMac display :-)

EDIT: Seems to work fine in Safari too!

~~~
jpfed
Even lower-effort initial observation: I have to scroll horizontally to see
the whole page with my portrait-orientation display.

~~~
rhizome
I wanted to run 3x portrait so bad until I realized that side scrolling would
have to become a fact of life for me to do so.

~~~
jpfed
I got a chance to do this when an office reorg temporarily granted me a third
monitor. The occasional horizontal scroll was more than compensated for by the
feeling of godlike power.

~~~
MaulingMonkey
3x portrait 1x landscape has driven me mad with power. They're 4k, so I don't
actually have to scroll here. Only downside is having to buy my own monitors
for work because I've spoiled myself.

10/10 would sell my soul for more pixels again.

------
jonny_eh
I made a panel "full", but cannot make it go back to its original size, I can
only close it or break it out.

~~~
tgb
The "_" button works for me (i.e. the middle of the three breakout, minimize,
close buttons). I expected it to minimize the window to a taskbar, like in
Windows, but it restores it to the original size instead. I found this
unintuitive but don't know a better icon.

------
redm
This seems like software that would take over the computer, such as a customer
service app, a monitoring app, etc. In other words, it might be the only thing
your running on the computer (in the foreground). I rarely use a desktop app
that makes use (effective or otherwise) of multiple monitors.

~~~
rhizome
I believe the word you're looking for is "kiosk." :)

------
noir_lord
I think the last time I saw this it was a spinoff off a market trading
application that was (at the time and even now) one of the most impressive web
applications I'd seen.

I can't remember the damn name though.

~~~
wolframhempel
Cheers, it's "the Merchant"
([https://vimeo.com/143728632](https://vimeo.com/143728632)) - it also started
[https://deepstream.io/](https://deepstream.io/) \- this was one helpful app
:-)

~~~
noir_lord
That's the one!

I was looking for it the other week to show someone what you can do on the web
these days.

------
bluetidepro
Great library, seen it pop up here a few times. Slightly off topic, on the
website it says:

> "free as in beer, speech & love"

...In what world is beer free? ;) haha

~~~
rejschaap
Probably the same world where speech and love are free. :)

Roughly:

Free as in beer means you don't have to pay money to use it.

Free as in speech means you have freedom to use or modify it in any way you
want

Free as in love means it will happily plays with all other software and
systems

~~~
samstave
I've been on the internet for decades, and that phrase never sat well with me;
Beer Money is a real phrase, and AFAICR I've always been required to tender a
fee for the right to undock a beer container from the beer-temperature-
control-apparatus or purge beer fluid from a heat controlled storage vessel.

~~~
estebank
Have you never been invited over and been offered to fetch yourself some beer
from the fridge? It'd be weird for a friend to require you to tender a fee
before doing so, and they'd also be quite annoyed if you started stockpiling
the beer being offered to you and started reselling it. In my mind the phrase
conjures the right frame of mind: "Hey! Check out this piece of code I've
written, friend! Feel free to use it!"

~~~
samstave
That is a perfect way to put it for me to understand it...

Thanks. I feel obtuse for not getting that for so long.

------
digi_owl
Noticed a small niggle. The X on the focused tab will not highlight on
mouseover, this unlike when mousing over the X of an unfocused tab.

------
stephenr
"powerful persistence" and a picture of two floppy disks.

I'm in my early 30's and I haven't ever personally owned a computer that
_included_ a floppy drive. I did buy a USB one with my late 90's iMac, for
compatibility with the school but I think you get my point.

~~~
urethrafranklin
Your point is wrong. Even kids who were born after floppy disks fell into
disuse recognize the symbology as representing "save" or "persist". Apparently
the letter "A" used to represent a bull. Doesn't mean it is useless to us
today, far from it.

~~~
stephenr
They recognise it because software uses it still, nothing more.

------
megraf
Columns are vertical, rows are horizontal.

------
franciscop
It renders totally non-usable on mobile S:

